# Axle bolt triple square size?



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I month or two back I was going to replace my rear hubs and bearings but had to quit because I didn't have the proper triple square for the axle bearing (fwd). My issue turned out to be my tires so I haven't gotten back to it... However, I still think I could use the new bearings but don't know what size the triple square is..

Any one have any idea? I can't find info on it anywhere. Most people seem to have a hex bolt, some mention having the triple square, but no one provides a size. My dealer was clueless.

It's a big size, I'm guessing 18, but I'd hate to spend $15 for the wrong size. I have everything up to 16..


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

It's not a triple square, but it is a twelve point bolt. You just need a twelve point socket, I think it's a 27mm but I'll double check.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

OK, so I've got the revised OE bolts on my car, latest rev as of Oct 2013. They are 24mm twelve point. I know the bolts that came from the factory on my '07 were a different head size, pretty sure they were 27mm.

Here's what I mean by a twelve point socket:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

am i the only one who spotted that "search" window at the top of the page?

jeez.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...w-style-axle-bolts&highlight=axle+bolt+torque


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JaxACR said:


> OK, so I've got the revised OE bolts on my car, latest rev as of Oct 2013. They are 24mm twelve point. I know the bolts that came from the factory on my '07 were a different head size, pretty sure they were 27mm.
> 
> Here's what I mean by a twelve point socket:


Thanks.. but 

My initial post was poorly worded. I'm looking for the rear hub spindle bolt (??) size. I wish I would have taken a picture. Mine are definitely not 12pt socket but are definitely triple square. 



SilverSquirrel said:


> am i the only one who spotted that "search" window at the top of the page?
> 
> jeez.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...w-style-axle-bolts&highlight=axle+bolt+torque


Where in that link is there any information about the triple square size?? jeez


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Thanks.. but
> 
> My initial post was poorly worded. I'm looking for the rear hub spindle bolt (??) size. I wish I would have taken a picture. Mine are definitely not 12pt socket but are definitely triple square.
> 
> ...


18mm


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

SilverSquirrel said:


> 18mm


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

My bad, I thought you meant front axle bolts. Glad you got the info you were looking for though.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JaxACR said:


> My bad, I thought you meant front axle bolts. Glad you got the info you were looking for though.


No biggie I wasn't very clear. Now I know what the front axles require too :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I should drive up to you and you can replace my front at the same time :beer:


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

You do the rear hubs yet? My new tires revealed a nice drone from the rear (I thought might be tires) over the weekend. No play in either wheel but the sound is clearly worn bearings. My new set is coming FedEx tomorrow. May go up to a buddies house in Pottstown and tackle them this week. We did my fronts about a year ago.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> I should drive up to you and you can replace my front at the same time :beer:


With enough beer I'll tackle anything



bobbeck said:


> You do the rear hubs yet? My new tires revealed a nice drone from the rear (I thought might be tires) over the weekend. No play in either wheel but the sound is clearly worn bearings. My new set is coming FedEx tomorrow. May go up to a buddies house in Pottstown and tackle them this week. We did my fronts about a year ago.


Not yet. Probably wont for a couple of weeks. I've got other things that have priority over this..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> With enough beer I'll tackle anything


Are you sure you'll be able to walk? To be honest, I'd like to try and tackle this myself...just need to get more tools


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

PA mini meet wheel bearing party next week?


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a "drone" (thought it was just the way the car/tires sound initially) but more pronounced on curves, especially to the right... is that what y'all are saying is a rear wheel bearing issue?

Brad


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

bobbeck said:


> PA mini meet wheel bearing party next week?


HAHA, how sad does that sound?!?!

Although, I am going to AC/PA this weekend. Taking the wife's gas saver though :beer:


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> HAHA, how sad does that sound?!?!
> 
> Although, I am going to AC/PA this weekend. Taking the wife's gas saver though :beer:


You guys should trek up north to Burlington VT for Wolfsgart this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

DOMIT said:


> I have a "drone" (thought it was just the way the car/tires sound initially) but more pronounced on curves, especially to the right... is that what y'all are saying is a rear wheel bearing issue?
> 
> Brad


Exactly. Lift your car and spin the wheels. If they are worn there will be some noise. The fronts are easier to hear, more pronounced while turning the wheel. 

This video illustrates it well. 

http://youtu.be/M0HN8fzv0NU


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Ebay. Triple square = 12 
Cant remember size, but i picked up a set of triple square spline drive for 45-60$ 
Napa sells individuals, odd sizes tho


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

krazyboi said:


> HAHA, how sad does that sound?!?!
> 
> Although, I am going to AC/PA this weekend. Taking the wife's gas saver though :beer:


Lol, not as sad as a failed bearing. Had it happen once on an mk2 in the rear. Wheel came off, no more brakes!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

AckermanA3 said:


> Ebay. Triple square = 12
> Cant remember size, but i picked up a set of triple square spline drive for 45-60$
> Napa sells individuals, odd sizes tho
> 
> ...


Definitely not size 12 triple square on my axle. It was bigger than my 16. Almost positive it's 18 and we've had some evidence to support it earlier in this thread. 

Good to know that Napa carries them though, I haven't seen them anywhere before.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Autozone also carries a small set, but like Napa they are very limited in sizes and they are just shanks that you have to insert into a socket. Also longer than necessary. The best triple square sockets I've found for a reasonable price are made by VIM. Otherwise you can get excellent quality sets from some of the European brands (Hazet, Stahlwille) but their $$$. Stay away from Lisle, I don't know if they offer triple squares, but I bought a torx socket set from them and the first time I used one it deformed. Threw the whole set in the trash.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JaxACR said:


> The best triple square sockets I've found for a reasonable price are made by VIM.


Yup, the exact set I got years ago


----------

